
Hey Amazon Employees, Stop Talking To Us - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/24/loose-lips-sink-kindles/
======
paulhauggis
well, they don't talk to the marketplace sellers (which make up a good
percentage of their profits), so I'm not surprised.

Amazon is probably one of worst companies I've ever dealt with. They 1) banned
my account 2) told me they couldn't let me know why, because it was
"proprietary to their business" and 3) also let me know that they would no
longer talk to me and I could get my $5000 in 90 days when they felt they
could release it to me.

There is nobody to talk to on the Amazons side, even though they were making
thousands of dollars/month from my business.

In addition to this, they pretty much allow their customers to get away with
murder. I lost money because customers complained and refused to send back the
product (and amazon refunded them).

If I bought an ipad from Amazon and decided to return it, they would make me
send it back before I got a refund. The case isn't the same for 3rd party
sellers. It's ridiculous.

